# Harrow Spring 2015 (February 28th-March 1st)



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2015)

The first UK Comp held in London (and also my first time organizing!) Still waiting for confirmation from WCA, but the venue is the Harrow Campus of the University of Westminster, based (literally) right next to Northwick Park Station in Zone 4.

Everything being held except Square-1 and Feet.

It is short notice, but hopefully a few of you can make it  50 competitor limit, expected to be something like £10-£12 entry. 

Facebook Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1579771158930298/

EDIT: the UKCA page 

EDIT2: It's now WCA official! Don't forget to register at 7pm on Thursday 29th January.


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

Bad date for me, so no


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome. I'll be there.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty short notice, but I'll try my very best to be there


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Woo! Hopefully me and the Winchester cru will be there.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Awesome. I'll be there.


''


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 24, 2015)

No sq1, no Simon.


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> No sq1, no Simon.


That's true.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes sq1, yes/no/possibly Simon?


----------



## Myachii (Jan 24, 2015)

I live in the middle of England, and there are two competitions already announced this year, one is five hours north and another is four hours south 
Sorry, I'll have to pass.


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I live in the middle of England, and there are two competitions already announced this year, one is five hours north and another is four hours south
> Sorry, I'll have to pass.


Yeah, I get this problem a lot too


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 24, 2015)

Tbh I think I'll give this one a miss. Already going to the Edinburgh comp which is far closer and has sq-1.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2015)

If only it were everything but 2x2


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2015)

Obviously.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2015)

Should be nearer to me. And have more than 3 rounds of pyra.
Sorry, not coming


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Should be nearer to me.



It's 'relatively' close to me and I bet you could walk it before my 3 trains get me there =P


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 24, 2015)

I really don't know why this competition can't be held in my bedroom so I can compete without having to get out of bed.

And, what's with all these competitions in other countries? Very inconvenient.



But really, yay Ollie. Looking forward to this comp! (Oh, and can I demand 5 rounds of FMC?)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> I really don't know why this competition can't be held in my bedroom so I can compete without having to get out of bed.



Coppin Copin' with Comp in his Bedroom 2015?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Coppin Copin' with Comp in his Bedroom 2015?



Please yes. Also, please >1 rounds of skewb plox k bi


----------



## gasmus (Jan 24, 2015)

If 5x5 is on Sunday i'll try and make it


----------



## Ollie (Jan 25, 2015)

Registration opens at 7pm on Thursday 29th January!


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Registration opens at 7pm on Thursday 29th January!


Yes boi! Any time table yet? 2 rounds of multi pls Hahah


----------



## Ollie (Jan 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yes boi! Any time table yet? 2 rounds of multi pls Hahah



http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1379


----------



## TMOY (Jan 25, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea of whether I will be able to come or not for the moment. Sorry.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh dang, guess I should sort out what I'm doing and try to come to this. So many comps just appeared while I had exams


----------



## Myachii (Jan 25, 2015)

Change of plans, looks like I'll be able to come 
Most likely just for Saturday, but hopefully for both days


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a good date for me so I probably won't be there but is this the beginning of an era of London competitions?!!


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes said:


> Not a good date for me so I probably won't be there but is this the beginning of an era of London competitions?!!


I sure hope so.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 25, 2015)

I love the schedule


----------



## Myachii (Jan 25, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I love the schedule



Me too. Even though I'm only coming on Saturday, I get to compete in 7 events including Clock


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so chyped - where is everyone staying?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 25, 2015)

Think I'll make it, stay at a friend's and enjoy the fact that I can arrive at 10:30 on Saturday.


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am SO COMING!


----------



## Myachii (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone gonna be selling any cubes on Saturday? Might bring a bit of spending money if there is anyone looking to sell.


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Anyone gonna be selling any cubes on Saturday? Might bring a bit of spending money if there is anyone looking to sell.


Modded SS pyraminx or stock SS 5x5?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 26, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Anyone gonna be selling any cubes on Saturday? Might bring a bit of spending money if there is anyone looking to sell.



What are you after?


----------



## Myachii (Jan 26, 2015)

Ollie said:


> What are you after?


A better Square-1 would be nice, maybe a mini aolong?


Berd said:


> Modded SS pyraminx or stock SS 5x5?


Sorry, I've got a good pyraminx and a SS 5x5


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Myachii said:


> A better Square-1 would be nice, maybe a mini aolong?
> 
> Sorry, I've got a good pyraminx and a SS 5x5


No problem, I'll make some shape mods.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> No problem, I'll make some shape mods.



These are the events I am planning to do. 3x3, 3x3OH, 5x5, and maybe multi blind depending on if I can blind solve by then.


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> These are the events I am planning to do. 3x3, 3x3OH, 5x5, and maybe multi blind depending on if I can blind solve by then.


3bld is on that day too. I can help you with multi.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 26, 2015)

May I suggest, if there is some extra time, 2BLD?


----------



## Myachii (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> 3bld is on that day too. I can help you with multi.



Actually, round 2 of 3BLD is on Sunday, the first round is on Saturday.


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Actually, round 2 of 3BLD is on Sunday, the first round is on Saturday.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/b0b207b6ca5f6efe5b47c82195816c35.png


Oh yeah soz.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome! 2 rounds of BLD!


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone selling any non-wca puzzles?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Really looking forward to it, was bummed that i couldnt go to edinburgh so you made my day and now i am into bld


----------



## Myachii (Jan 27, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Really looking forward to it, was bummed that i couldnt go to edinburgh so you made my day and now i am into bld



Agreed. Seeing the Edinburgh competition made me think that there wouldn't be another UK comp I could go to for a while. Even this is a push, but I can make it for the one day


----------



## TMOY (Jan 27, 2015)

TMOY said:


> I have absolutely no idea of whether I will be able to come or not for the moment. Sorry.



Now I nave an idea: I won't . Sorry and see you all in Edinburgh !


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oh yeah soz.



Which events are you doing?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Can somebody please link me to registeration quickly before 7PM tommorow(Thursday)Thank you.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jan 28, 2015)

*Skewb*

Never mind bld, 2 of skewb and 3 of pyra..


----------



## Myachii (Jan 28, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Can somebody please link me to registeration quickly before 7PM tommorow(Thursday)Thank you.



Registration will be here tomorrow:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarrowSpring2015


----------



## Ollie (Jan 28, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Can somebody please link me to registeration quickly before 7PM tommorow(Thursday)Thank you.



I'll post a reminder tomorrow, but I honestly have no idea how quickly we'll fill up!


----------



## Myachii (Jan 28, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I'll post a reminder tomorrow, but I honestly have no idea how quickly we'll fill up!



Probably quite fast. Oxford Winter was full in ~2 days I think


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Registration will be here tomorrow:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarrowSpring2015



Cheers.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Which events are you doing?



Hopefully all minus 4/5BLD.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 28, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Never mind bld, 2 of skewb and 3 of pyra..



We NEED to break the NR. I don't care which one of us, but we need sub 5.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 29, 2015)

Registration opens tonight at 7pm!


----------



## Berd (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Registration opens tonight at 7pm!



Chype!


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Chype!



How many cubes are you attempting for at comp?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hopefully all minus 4/5BLD.



Even Rubiks Clock?


----------



## Berd (Jan 29, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Even Rubiks Clock?


Yup.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yup.



I <3 Clock


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yup.



I won't be there on the first day.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

1 minute past 7 and I can't register yet. Disappointed


----------



## Myachii (Jan 29, 2015)

Just applied


----------



## Ollie (Jan 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 1 minute past 7 and I can't register yet. Disappointed



Lol I opened it at 7pm exact, so one of our clocks is wrong

Oh yeah, go nuts guys


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Lol I opened it at 7pm exact, so one of our clocks is wrong
> 
> Oh yeah, go nuts guys



Lol, yep, probably mine .

Anyway, signed up now, doing multi. Lol


----------



## Ollie (Jan 29, 2015)

Less than 10 spaces to go!


----------



## Myachii (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Less than 10 spaces to go!



ikr.. 

Ollie only you and me aren't competing in 3x3 xD


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hopefully I got a place, got a bit carried away with GTA V.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 29, 2015)

Registration actually filled up quite a while ago, but we're considering extending the competitor limit. To those who just missed out, watch this space.


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Registration actually filled up quite a while ago, but we're considering extending the competitor limit. To those who just missed out, watch this space.


Am I in?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 29, 2015)

I've extended it to 60 competitors. Anyone who registers after this will be put on a waiting list 



JunA266 said:


> Am I in?



Yes


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I've extended it to 60 competitors. Anyone who registers after this will be put on a waiting list
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


GET IN!


----------



## Myachii (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm only going for one day and I'm competing in more events than some people going for both 

I'm also competing in the same number of events that I did over two days at UK Champs this year xD


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

Why isn't Ollie doing 3x3?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Why isn't Ollie doing 3x3?



Because it's a silly event only held for historical reasons (I assume).



Spoiler


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Because it's a silly event only held for historical reasons (I assume).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lol


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 30, 2015)

Really wish I could come to this, but too short notice for me


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 30, 2015)

Oops I forgot this opened up yesterday >_<
Hopefully I get lucky with the waiting list :L


----------



## Myachii (Jan 30, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Really wish I could come to this, but too short notice for me



Nuuu


----------



## Ollie (Jan 30, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Oops I forgot this opened up yesterday >_<
> Hopefully I get lucky with the waiting list :L



You're 6th at the moment


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 4, 2015)

The registration was full within 100 minutes of opening, are all UK comps tis fast to fill up. (I know, I've already been to 4)


----------



## Randomno (Feb 4, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> The registration was full within 100 minutes of opening, are all UK comps tis fast to fill up. (I know, I've already been to 4)



Except when they're in Scotland.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 4, 2015)

ABHC had 100 competitor limit and we only reached ~70. T'was disappointing.


----------



## Randomno (Feb 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> ABHC had 100 competitor limit and we only reached ~70. T'was disappointing.



UKC didn't reach 120. UK competitors seem to start running out around 70 or 80 mostly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 6, 2015)

Drawn by Zak Walters. Best banner ever.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2015)

<3 ^

On a srs note, I've closed registration since the waiting list is still 20+ people. If you know that you can no longer attend the comp, please let us know, so that we may give your spot to someone who can still attend - this gives them enough time to prepare and make arrangements!


----------



## Randomno (Feb 6, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> http://i.imgur.com/nT26mLi.png
> 
> Drawn by Zak Walters. Best banner ever.



My one's pretty meh.

http://i.imgur.com/Xyi8DHj.png


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> My one's pretty meh.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Xyi8DHj.png



I'm getting this printed on the Kuti cards fo sho


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 10, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> The registration was full within 100 minutes of opening, are all UK comps tis fast to fill up. (I know, I've already been to 4)


Wow that's insane !

I'm very disappointed I'm too late 

I'm used to French competitions where there is usually no limit on the number of competitors and there is usually around 30 people..

I'll be ready next time


----------



## TMOY (Feb 10, 2015)

Kev43 said:


> I'm used to French competitions where there is usually no limit on the number of competitors and there is usually around 30 people..


There's always a limit on the number of competitors (because venues are not infinitely large), but it's true that in France we usually don't reach it.


----------



## Blurry (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw, I missed the registration - I'm still planning to go, I can just turn up right? Any cost for non competitors?


----------



## Berd (Feb 13, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Aw, I missed the registration - I'm still planning to go, I can just turn up right? Any cost for non competitors?


Doubt it - you should sell cubes!


----------



## Blurry (Feb 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> Doubt it - you should sell cubes!



Ill be bringing some with me, I'll happily sell to some people  - I'm still debating whether to go, It's a 2hr Train ride down (Worcestershire -> London), Dependant of what times train leave etc. I'll see


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 15, 2015)

My brother's friend, Lachy Dow can't make it anymore, can you take him off the list?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> My brother's friend, Lachy Dow can't make it anymore, can you take him off the list?



Thank you for letting us know, and I've taken him off


----------



## Myachii (Feb 15, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Ill be bringing some with me, I'll happily sell to some people  - I'm still debating whether to go, It's a 2hr Train ride down (Worcestershire -> London), Dependant of what times train leave etc. I'll see



What cubes are you planning on bringing? (I can only make the Saturday, so please let me know if you'll only be there on Sunday) 



Hssandwich said:


> My brother's friend, Lachy Dow can't make it anymore, can you take him off the list?



Someone on the waiting list just got lucky


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 15, 2015)

And my train is booked, I'll see you all there!


----------



## Blurry (Feb 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> What cubes are you planning on bringing? (I can only make the Saturday, so please let me know if you'll only be there on Sunday)



I'll bring whatever people want (http://gyazo.com/26498c0a9ee380663d01ac9ab7886cf4) Out of those.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 15, 2015)

Blurry said:


> I'll bring whatever people want (http://gyazo.com/26498c0a9ee380663d01ac9ab7886cf4) Out of those.



Can we take this to PM?


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone got anywhere to stay Saturday night? I'll be happy to sleep on a floor or whatever for my share of the hotel cost.


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 16, 2015)

I just noticed that skewb is so early on Saturday, I'm gonna be up early. (Probably 6:00)


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> I just noticed that skewb is so early on Saturday, I'm gonna be up early. (Probably 6:00)



Bruh, 6:00 isn't early


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 17, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Bruh, 6:00 isn't early



Hell yes it is, before noon is early


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 17, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Bruh, 6:00 isn't early



I know, I go to school at 6:50 and normally wake up at about 5:30.
Also, just note that the venue is only a 20 minute drive from my house.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

Offering £20 for any hotel space just for Saturday night if anyone has anything available, even just a floor or whatever.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 20, 2015)

Sup

Check your emails for pre-comp stuff. What do people want to do on the Friday night?

Goals:

222: sub-4 average
555: sub-2 average, or PB single
3bld: sub-40 average
pyra: sub-10 average
4bld: sub-2:15
5bld: any success
multiBLD: chilled 6/6

+ usual first time comp organizer goal
+ improve Skewb
+ maybe learn Skewb first


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:

-3x3x3: Sub-13 average ideally, even sub 13.5 would be nice.
-4x4x4: Sub-1 single.
-5x5x5: Sub-2 average would be nice, but seriously pushing it 
-6x6x6: Sub-5
-3BLD: Success


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: sub 3.7 average, sub 3 single
3x3: sub 14 average, sub 12 single
4x4: sub minute average, sub 55 single
5x5: sub 2:30 average, sub 2:20 single
6x6: sub 4:30 single
7x7: sub 8 single
Mega: sub 2:30 average, sub 2:10 single
Pyra: 3rd in Britain average, sub 4 single
Skewb: NR average (sub 5.3), sub 4.3 single
Clock: sub 17 average, sub 14 single
BLD: success
MBLD: success
OH: sub 29 average, sub 25 single


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: sub 4.75 average, sub 4 single
3x3: sub 20 average (easy), sub 15 single
4x4: sub 1:15 average, sub 1:05 single
5x5: average, sub 2:30 average
Skewb: sub 5 average, sub 3.5 single
Pyraminx: sub 5.5 avergae, sub 4 single
Clock: PB, PB
Megaminx: PB
OH: average, sub 40 single

And 5 PB's


----------



## Myachii (Feb 20, 2015)

Clock: Sub-20 average, sub-15 single
Skewb: Sub-20 average, sub-15 single
6x6: sub-4:30 average, sub-4 single
2x2: sub-7 average, sub-5 single
Megaminx: sub-4 average
4x4: sub-1 average, sub-55 single
3BLD: 3 successes, sub-3 single


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:

* Clock: Get an average
* 3x3: PB single and PB average
* 3BLD: a success
* MBLD: 2/2 (yeah right)
* OH: PB single (if the cut off was 1 minute, I'd be going for a PB average too. Not complaining... just sayin'...)


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 20, 2015)

Due to the great timing of my Moyu Weisu I now cannot do 4x4.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Borrow a 4x4 maybe?


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 20, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Borrow a 4x4 maybe?



Nah, besides, not even really sure why I entered 4x4 in the first place, I hate it and I am awful at it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm selling a Moyu Huachuang 5x5 and maybe some other 3x3s so I may post again later.

The 5x5 is 3 weeks old, fully broken in + tensioned and fully lubed, fitted cubicle half-bright stickers, turns pretty well, original box...£25 (pm here or on fb)

Goals: 
- get my sprained wrist to heal
- 5x5 er single


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 20, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> 5x5 er single



Say what? Been practicing much?


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Say what? Been practicing much?



no


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:
Decent ish 3BLD mean
4x4x4 avg NR
Maybe 6 or 7 NR


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 20, 2015)

Goals:
2x2 - sub 3 single
3x3 - sub 14 average
4x4 - sub 50 average
5x5 - sub 1:40 average
6x6 - sub 3:20 single
7x7 - sub 5:00 average
Skewb - sub 8 average
Clock - sub 8 average
MBLD - 5+ pts


----------



## CHJ (Feb 21, 2015)

Goals:
2x2 - sub2/sub3.5
3x3 - sub9/sub11
4x4 - sub36/sub44
5x5 - PB/sub1:30
6x6 - sub3/sub3:10
7x7 - sub4:40/sub4:50
OH - sub14/sub18
3BLD - sub50/sub1
FMC - sub31
skewb - something, maybe sub 6 single
clock - PB/PB
sq-1 - luck
mega - sub1/sub1:05
pyra - sub3.9/sub6.5
4BLD - sub4
5BLD - sub9
MBLD - 13points in PB time


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 21, 2015)

Goals:
Pyra: PB
4x4: Same goal as I've had for the last year


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Goals:
2x2:sub 5 avg, sub 4 single
3x3:sub 17 avg (preferably), PB
4x4: sub 1:20 avg, sub 1:10 single
Pyra: sub ten avg, sub 8 single
Skewb: I don't even know, too much fluctuation
3BLD: success? (sub 6)
OH: sub 35 avg, sub 30 single
5x5: buy one! Finally

Edit: just read the email, I want to make sure I am right, registration is £24 TOTAL right


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 21, 2015)

Registration is £12 total, regardless of whether you come for one day or two days.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 21, 2015)

£12 x 2 = £32


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 21, 2015)

Ack why am I nervous  Ack first comp
Goals:
Enjoy my first comp 
Not be nervous (already failed)
Learn how to tension a cube because I suck at that
Sub 14 3x3 Sub 13 single
Sub 4.5 2x2 Sub 3 single
Sub 1:30 4x4 lol sub 1:30 single don't practice 4x4
Sub 13 Pyra Sub 10 single
Sub 25 OH Sub 20 OH single (pushing it!)


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> £12 x 2 = £32


Oh stop it you


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 21, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Edit: just read the email, I want to make sure I am right, registration is £24 TOTAL right



It's just 12. But even if it were 12 each day, we all know that 12 + 12 = 32



CHJ said:


> FMC - sub31



I really hope you get it <3


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> It's just 12. But even if it were 12 each day, we all know that 12 + 12 = 32


Ohmurgawd stahp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ohmurgawd stahp



I'm sorry, but you'll always be known as the guy who doubled 12 and got 32.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Even if you get more than 41 points in MBLD.


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Even if you get more than 41 points in MBLD.


You just wait!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> You just wait!



I wasn't joking. I believe in you.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok thanks, now I know not to bring ...£32? Thanks for teaching maths?


----------



## Myachii (Feb 21, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> Ack why am I nervous  Ack first comp
> Goals:
> Enjoy my first comp
> Not be nervous (already failed)
> ...



You'll be fine, going into your first comp with a set of PB's like that is a great start. As soon as you get over the nerves of the first few solves, you'll be fine


----------



## CubingwithChris (Feb 22, 2015)

Goals: 2x2 Sub 6 ao5 sub 4 single
3x3 sub 18 ao5 sub 16 single
4x4 Make the cut off
5x5 make the cut off
7x7 dont have any
pyraminx sub 7 ao5 sub 5 single
Skewb NR sub 5.3 ao5 sub 4 single
clock sub 30 ao5 sub 25 single
OH make cut off
BLD success
Feet success

Thats it I think CANT WAIT!!! lol YAY!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 22, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Goals: 2x2 Sub 6 ao5 sub 4 single
> 3x3 sub 18 ao5 sub 16 single
> 4x4 Make the cut off
> 5x5 make the cut off
> ...



No way. How have you improved so fast??!!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Feb 23, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> No way. How have you improved so fast??!!



This is quite ambitious LOL


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 24, 2015)

I must have the best luck on the planet, first my Weisu broke and now I can't find my pyraminx....Wow...


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 24, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> I must have the best luck on the planet, first my Weisu broke and now I can't find my pyraminx....Wow...


 You are way too lucky


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 24, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> You are way too lucky


I should enter the lottery.


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 24, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Skewb NR sub 5.3 ao5 sub 4



WHAT! Skewb nr, not another competitor...


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 24, 2015)

Ollie promises Easter eggs for xx.xxx times


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

Will anyone have stickers for sale?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Ollie promises Easter eggs for xx.xxx times



Correction: "GJ" Thornton's bunny


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll sandbag my 5th 4x4 time to try to get 1:11.11


----------



## Ollie (Feb 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'll sandbag my 5th 4x4 time to try to get 1:11.11



xx.xxx, none of this x:xx.xx malarkey


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry. I meant to put 1:11.111


----------



## Myachii (Feb 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Correction: "GJ" Thornton's bunny



That bunny is mine..


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 25, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> WHAT! Skewb nr, not another competitor...



lol he meant to put that on guildford. he is 7 second avg now. you are lucky... for now


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: Sub 5/Sub 6
3x3 Sub 18/Sub 20
4x4: Sub 1:30/Sub 1:45
5x5: Sub 2:50/Sub 3:00
6x6: Sub 6:00/Sub 7:00
7x7: Manage to turn up on time lol 
OH: Sub 40/Sub 50
3BLD: Sub 1:50/Sub 2:00
Skewb: Sub 10/Sub 15
Square-1: Sub 1:00/Sub 1:30
Pyraminx: Sub 8/Sub 10
Megaminx: Sub 5:00/Sub 8:00
Clock: Sub 30/Sub 45
MBLD: 8 Points


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 25, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> lol he meant to put that on guildford. he is 7 second avg now. you are lucky... for now


Yeah, but the nr maybe may be lower by then.


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 25, 2015)

Since my 4x4 is broken and my pyraminx has vanished and I don't want to borrow any puzzles for the comp, can someone take me out of 4x4 and Pyraminx? I swear out of the three comps I have been to before, I am being stupid on it's speedsolving forum page...


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 25, 2015)

I can sell you a 4x4x4 and also a pyraminx if you want.

(Both Shengshou)


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 25, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> I can sell you a 4x4x4 and also a pyraminx if you want.
> 
> (Both Shengshou)


Thanks for the offer but no thanks, I am getting a Aosu and Moyu Pyraminx sometime soon, I couldn't get them this month.


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

I will be selling a brand new Aolong v2 in white. White stickers have been restickered with black, offers starting at around £8.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Square-1: Sub 1:00/Sub 1:30



Good luck, I hope you get it


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Good luck, I hope you get it


Thanks! I've been practicing it for a while finally get an official result!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Thanks for the offer but no thanks, I am getting a Aosu and Moyu Pyraminx sometime soon, I couldn't get them this month.



I have a brand new AoSu mini in white. Hasn't even been taken out of the box. They are a little slow out of the box but with Dayan springs they are really fast.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 26, 2015)

7 people (including me) will have their first official BLD attempt at this competition.

Good luck to everyone for a success


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2015)

How many of those are doing MBLD as well? Also I'll be going for 7 without having done a single attempt since Oxford. Probably not the best plan.


----------



## JunA266 (Feb 26, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have a brand new AoSu mini in white. Hasn't even been taken out of the box. They are a little slow out of the box but with Dayan springs they are really fast.


Thanks for the offer but no thank you.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 27, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> 7 people (including me) will have their first official BLD attempt at this competition.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for a success



It won't be my first attempt, but I am hoping it will be my first success... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

I am doing multi for the first time officially, but I have had a couple of attempts at home, 2/2 and 0/2


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going for 10.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I am doing multi for the first time officially, but I have had a couple of attempts at home, 2/2 and 0/2



I'm going for two as well. Remember that if you go for two, it's all or nothing: 1/2 is a DNF.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2015)

Go for 3, Ben and Harry. Still get to make one mistake that way.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm going for 10.



You're really not messing around when it comes to getting into BLD. Sounds like I've got another person to worry about once I'm properly doing BLD again, if you haven't already left me in the dust by then like Ollie once did. This should be interesting.

Also, seems to be a sudden surge in popularity of BLD in the UK, might get quite fun .

Good luck everyone, will be watching cubecomps as usual.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 27, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> 7 people (including me) will have their first official BLD attempt at this competition.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for a success



I'm one of them 

I'm gonna be using OP/OP because my M2 is too shaky to risk at a comp. I'd rather have three 3:30 successes than the slim chance of one 2:xx solve.

Good luck to the other 6 new BLDers 

(still unsure which cube to use, I have an AoLong v2, a Liying, a YueYing and a Guanlong in the shortlist. Any suggestions for which is best?)


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I'm one of them
> 
> I'm gonna be using OP/OP because my M2 is too shaky to risk at a comp. I'd rather have three 3:30 successes than the slim chance of one 2:xx solve.
> 
> ...



I'm one too although I did multi at my last comp so idk...


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> You're really not messing around when it comes to getting into BLD. Sounds like I've got another person to worry about once I'm properly doing BLD again, if you haven't already left me in the dust by then like Ollie once did. This should be interesting.
> 
> Also, seems to be a sudden surge in popularity of BLD in the UK, might get quite fun .
> 
> Good luck everyone, will be watching cubecomps as usual.



Ty. Look forward to meeting you in the near future!


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Go for 3, Ben and Harry. Still get to make one mistake that way.



Yeah -- you're probably right. But then I can't help feeling 4 might be better since it means you can get away with 50% success as opposed to 75% for 3...


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm doing 37.

Oh wait I forgot to register or make travel or accommodation arrangements.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Go for 3, Ben and Harry. Still get to make one mistake that way.



I dunno about this, I haven't even got a 2/2 success yet, so attempting 3 seems worse. I understand the reasoning behind it, but my success rate is already below 50%, so 66% over 3 cubes seems unattainable.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never actually attempted multi blind but i am one of the first BLDers


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never tried 3, but I might because I don't care about blind really


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> 75% for 3...



2/3 = 0.75


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I've never tried 3, but I might because I don't care about blind really



Gogogo 3/3 in 28 mins! Just know how long your execution takes and really embed your memo.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

Just tried, 0/3 in 24:43 
Horrible, I think I'll stick with 2


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Just tried, 0/3 in 24:43 View attachment 4957
> Horrible, I think I'll stick with 2


My first 3 cube attempt was unrecognizably bad - you can do It!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 27, 2015)

Imma try 10, or 2, no idea now. I'd rather not announce myself at the awards ceremony

Also, I probably won't be going to the Premier Inn tonight (collecting foreigners ) so see you guys bright and early tomorrow


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 27, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> 2/3 = 0.75



Ah yes... I can't maths.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2015)

I can.

2/3 = 0.66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666...


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 27, 2015)

I think you missed out a 6...


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> I think you missed out a 6...


An infinite amount to be exact


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I can.
> 
> 2/3 = 0.66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666...


Correct answer.


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> An infinite amount to be exact


That's not exact. Which infinite do you mean?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> I think you missed out a 6...



If you quote my post you can see the '...' at the end.


----------



## roni2204 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys, are viewers welcome to today's competition? Or do we need to register in advance? Is there an entry fee?

(Son really wants to go, but it's 2 hours away, so we better know in advance.)

Thanks!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 28, 2015)

roni2204 said:


> Hey guys, are viewers welcome to today's competition? Or do we need to register in advance? Is there an entry fee?
> 
> (Son really wants to go, but it's 2 hours away, so we better know in advance.)
> 
> Thanks!


Spectators are generally free, I'd wait for a confirmation from one of the organisers though 

Nice 3BLD mean, Ollie! Cubecomps is being silly and not labelling it as NR...


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice 5BLD NR, second in the world again


----------



## Ollie (Feb 28, 2015)

2:06.xx DNF by two centers, right in the feels


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:06.xx DNF by two centers, right in the feels



Ouch :/


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm guessing Rob Yau didn't actually get a 11.79s solve in mega despite what Cubecomps says.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I'm guessing Rob Yau didn't actually get a 11.79s solve in mega despite what Cubecomps says.


He's been practising a lot recently, didn't you know?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 28, 2015)

Well that's embarrassing, my 3x3 single is slower than that.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://puu.sh/ggscR/fb370c5f4a.png

finally


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 28, 2015)

3.33 2x2 average, 2.86 without the +2


----------



## CHJ (Feb 28, 2015)

3:26 4BLD DNF.......this is why BLD sux


----------



## Ollie (Feb 28, 2015)

Did everyone do better than usual in 222? Or where the scrambles easy?


----------



## Myachii (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for a great competition everyone 
Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it tomorrow, because it was a 2.5 hour drive :/
I had loads of fun today, and set some great PB's 

DYK:
I got up at 5:15 this morning? 
The parking ticket machine was broken and there was a steady stream of people walking up to it to discover that?
The timer reset on two of my clock solves so I got two extra scrambles?
I got a DNF Clock Average? 
Skewb was surprisingly good for me, considering I never ever practice it?
I got a sub-4 6x6 Mo3 with just 1 sub-4 solve?
I only got one solve >6 seconds in the entire of 2x2?
I got a 3.87 single in 2x2? 
My phone died halfway through the recording of a 54 second 4x4 solve?
It didn't matter because all the other solves were god awful?
I was .78 seconds away from a sub-1 4x4 average?
I got 100% success rate at 3BLD (Only two solves though, because I didn't have enough time for a third)?
I missed the Megaminx cut by 11 seconds?
I missed chocolate for an .xxx solve by a few milliseconds multiple times?
3 OLL skips in 2x2 out of 10 solves?
One of them with a 4 move first layer?
My 4x4 popped during the last solve so I got a 1:48 in my 1:04 average?
Berd's cube oil is amazing?
Harry managed to go from 1st in the 1st round of Skewb to 5th in the final?
Younger kids are insanely fast at Skewb?
I technically made the 3BLD final but I'm not there tomorrow so I can't compete?
Everyone loved my YueYing?
Ollie just missed 4BLD WR?
Rob Yau got a 11 second Megaminx solve? (lol)

And a final piece of advice: ALWAYS check if the Clock is facing with 12 ^ before you start to inspect (Both DNF's happened because I solve at 6 o'clock and 3 o'clock respectively)

Thanks all of you for a great competition 

(P.S James, for my fourth solve of Clock, the time was entered as 16.47 when it was actually 18.47. If you can change that, that'd be great )


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 1, 2015)

what were the 4x4 scrambles like? and 6x6 for that matter, just curious


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 1, 2015)

For my second solve it was 21 but they read it as a 27 because of someone's handwriting.so can someone please change it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks to Ollie for a great comp!

DYK:
I don't like handshakes
3.33 2x2 average (2.86 without the +2)
4.40 pyra average (4.0x without the +2)
I made the 3x3 final
I deliberately failed 6x6 so I didn't have to do the mean
Bernard was amazed at Tom and mine's team BLD skills
Skewb...
There was a skewb scramble with a face solved and corners oriented
TCLL, not an LL skip
Odder = GJ
5x5 sub 2!!!!
4x4 K4 hands only is fun
Especially when it is official
Sweaty hands ruin OH
I had more BLD successes in MBLD than in normal BLD
My accuracy is awful
1/12 official successes...


----------



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that came, helped out, judged, spectated - the turnout was fantastic! It was exhausting, but everything ran pretty smoothly and I learnt a lot from Daniel/James/first-hand experience  

DYK?

- We had 11 nationalities at our competition, including some Vikings?
- Security had no idea what was going on on Saturday morning?
- Rob Yau brought the UK back into a new streak of NRs?
- I tagged along with a niceish 3BLD mean and 5BLD NR?
- The 3rd 3BLD scramble had 8 edge targets, 3 solved edges and 8 corner targets = Maskow sub-20 scramble?
- There are lots of awesome new generation UK cubers in the making atm?
- I'm ranked 1st for Lunch?
- Daniel is pro at Excel? (or whatever the equivalent is on Mollerz's laptop)
- 2:06 4BLD DNF off by 2 centers? The video is heartbreaking?
- 2:07 4BLD off by undoing a setup move incorrectly? DNFs will always equal DNFs no matter how close, but potential for an official sub-2 before WC2015 is there...
- No Skewb NRs? 
- I did alright in 2x2x2, but the final was super competitive?
- Adam goes hard in the game of drink?
- I forgot which rooms I was using during Multi BLD, and therefore couldn't recall any of my memo and failed? (it's been a while.)
- Zak "Jack" Walters finally got a multi result?
- Zak did OH?
- I called Lara "Laura" by mistake because I was super tired?
- Amongst other countless brain farts?
- There was an awesome rainbow?
- Adam won our 5x5x5 bet?
- Ethan loves it when English people that take the **** out of the Welsh?
- Rob got a fleek pyra average?
- If a sheep poos in front of an audience, its value increases?
- High pressure in the countryside means pluck all to 99% of people?
- Jan knows his stuff (especially for Sq1 when we got home?)

Looking forward to helping to organize more UK stuff in the future - expect a post-comp email regarding lost property and stuff soon


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> DYK:
> I don't like handshakes


#SavageLife #DoesWhatHeWants #Don'tMess


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2015)

DYK...

I didn't have to drive? =)
I got an 'at home' pb single on 6x6 by 10 seconds?
the timer reset so extra attempt?
I don't blame the messenger, James?
I came last in 2x2 after a DNF and a 2BLD on the 5th solve?
I did better than I expected in 4x4 since I haven't practiced and switch to full Hoya instead of my 'inferior' variant?
DNFed all 3 3BLDs cos went for speed and even my 'safety' solve would've been pb?
Alex missed his train?
Andy makes a great case for steak?
Ben wasn't having any of it?
Ollie joined in with shots by the end of the night?
human eggs?
chips to dip?
my bed room was spinning?
Rob woke me up for breakfast 2 and 1/2 hours before I needed to wake up?
I'm glad he did?
I got some very strange looks at breakfast in my 'blood' stained zombie killing yellow shirt?
Lara is allergic to air?
my judge insulted my turn speed on my 1st 3x3 solve?
not the 1st time and unlikely to be the last?
Ben 'likes' my A perm?
DNFed a 1:40ish 5x5 solve cos I messed up a L4E alg?
it cost me a sub 2 average but I still won the bet?
failed at my speed blind and did 21 corner targets on my other fail because I realised I hadn't done the parity alg?
that cube ended up with a 3 cycle out on corners but I only found 3/4 of the flipped edges anyway?
5/7 got me 2nd place?
Zak finally got a MBLD success and received his 1st medal as a result?
I started 3x3 2nd round with 2 fails so went all out for pb single?
I got it but +2ed by a few degs?
don't arm wrestle Ricky?
I stopped Zak's timer at a badly chosen moment and cost him a OH pb in practice?
Harry is Savage?
that look on Daniel's face?
We could've got Chinese food before getting our train since Zak just made it with his?
I was almost twice the average age of the others cubes on the train?

Fantastic weekend and extremely well run comp. Thanks Ollie and of course our delegate duo.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Did everyone do better than usual in 222? Or where the scrambles easy?



Fairly easy scrambles - I got 3 OLL Skips in 10 solves (2 in the first round)


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 2, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> #SavageLife #DoesWhatHeWants #Don'tMess
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqngmS2mZ7E



I laughed out loud when I watched that! LOL!


----------



## Myachii (Mar 2, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> what were the 4x4 scrambles like? and 6x6 for that matter, just curious



6x6 were about average, some easy white bars at the start and edges weren't too difficult. 
A couple of the 4x4 solves had really easy F2C and some had white edge bars already made.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 2, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> #SavageLife #DoesWhatHeWants #Don'tMess
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqngmS2mZ7E



Oh dear, that looks loads worse than it felt...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Oh dear, that looks loads worse than it felt...



Be proud. It was an awesome moment. We all know you spun around straight away and did shake it.
I nearly forgot in the excitement as well.

However next time do it on purpose =P


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 2, 2015)

I heard some things this weekend which I can never unhear...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 2, 2015)

DYK:

I had takeaway for dinner Friday, Saturday and Sunday?
The friend I was staying with forgot I was coming?
I went all the way to Harrow to meet people on Friday, no one was there, so I went all the way to Greenwich to meet friends (zone 4 NW to zone 3 SE)?
Bright green drinks and 4 hours sleep meant I failed 3x3?
Missed OH because I was racing Justin Jaffray?
So James is a bad friend?
But Justin is cool?
My cube is actually kind of nice now that Adam lubed it?
5x5 PBs without noticing (probably thanks to CHJ's cube)?
Medal in multi with 2/2?
Jan overtook me in second round of BLD to take my chance at a second medal?
Rob has a mysterious lady friend?
Ollie didn't use my banner, and I don't know why?
If you joke about Lara being allergic to something, she probably is (including water)?
Sub-10 OH ZZF2L and Adam stopped the timer?
I hope he feels bad?
How fast are you at lunch? Are you Sub-Way?

Thanks to all who helped organise. Except James.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Oh dear, that looks loads worse than it felt...



At the end of the day, you podium'ed in an event, which is more than I and many others have done (yet ) so GJ 

Btw, what event was it? Pyraminx?



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> How fast are you at lunch? Are you Sub-Way?



That is quite possibly the best pun on the internet.


----------



## Punnett (Mar 2, 2015)

How fast are you at living? Sub-Urban?


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> I heard some things this weekend which I can never unhear...



Never forget the chips...


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> At the end of the day, you podium'ed in an event, which is more than I and many others have done (yet ) so GJ
> 
> Btw, what event was it? Pyraminx?


I'm not sure, I think so.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 2, 2015)

Splendid competition. Thanks Ollie and Dan and James. 

DYK:


 I've read Oscar and Jan's names so many times, in so many contexts. For some reason that made it seem surprising how normal and nice they both were.
 Jan helped me pronounce his surname correctly. Not at all how I'd expected it to be.
 I guess if I'd been able to stay longer on Sunday I'd have been able to take part in round 2 of OH, in spite of not getting an average on round 1.
 Mollerz and I went to the same school. About 20 years apart.
 Stepping outside with Adam while he "smoked" before MBLD probably did help, but not enough
 Ollie doesn't like it when you stack the cups on the scrambling table...
 Berd is as friendly and nice in person as he is on this forum
 He really seems to like lube
 I was very glad the OH cut-off got increased, but I still didn't manage an average


How'd I do against goals:


 Clock: Get an average *YES*
 3x3: PB single and PB average *YES*
 3BLD: a success *NO :-(*
 MBLD: 2/2 (yeah right) *NO. I went for 3 and got 0.*
 OH: PB single *YES*

I'm pretty happy about that, but one day I'm going to actually get a blindfold success, instead of just saying I'm going to...


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 3.7 average, sub 3 single YES! 3.33 average, 2.11 single
> 3x3: sub 14 average, sub 12 single YES! 13.21 average, 11.50 single
> 4x4: sub minute average, sub 55 single I made it in my mind...
> ...


I didn't do bad


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 2, 2015)

DYK:
- I could only come for one day bc hw 
- OH pb single and average
- Adam shouldn't make jokes. Ever.
- Mollerz really likes Frozen
- I really don't 
- Zak's banner
- People are always going to find my allergies funny
- Probably because they are
- First comp my dad didn't tag along to
- Alex is still fast
- Bertie doesn't have enough appreciation for classical music
- He is also my unlucky judge
- I still suck at 5x5

Great comp ty Ollie


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 2, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> #SavageLife #DoesWhatHeWants #Don'tMess
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqngmS2mZ7E



lmfao


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 3, 2015)

Laradoodle4 said:


> DYK:
> - Mollerz really likes Frozen
> - I really don't
> Great comp ty Ollie



Let it go. Let it go.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Let it go. Let it go.



Can't hold it back anymore.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 3, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Can't hold it back anymore.



Let it go. Let it go.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 3, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Let it go. Let it go.


Turn away and slam the door.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 3, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> Turn away and slam the door.



I don't care, what they're going to say.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 3, 2015)

Let the storm rage on.


----------



## Berd (Mar 3, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Let the storm rage on.



The cold never bothered me anyway...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 3, 2015)

I seem to have lost my black dayan 2x2, and was wondering if anyone accidentally picked it up?



Spoiler



The chorus ended, so I don't believe I broke the combo


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> I seem to have lost my black dayan 2x2, and was wondering if anyone accidentally picked it up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have it. It was announced twice. Noob.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 3, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> We have it. It was announced twice. Noob.



Thanks  I think I must have been busy when you did


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> (P.S James, for my fourth solve of Clock, the time was entered as 16.47 when it was actually 18.47. If you can change that, that'd be great )



Your scorecard looks like this:

Extra, 18.97, 19.65, DNF, Extra, 16.47, DNF.

So yeah...


----------



## Myachii (Mar 3, 2015)

Clock: Sub-20 average, sub-15 single - Neither  I didn't even get an average, and my best solve was 18.47
Skewb: Sub-20 average, sub-15 single - Sub-19 Average, and two low 14 second solves D
6x6: sub-4:30 average, sub-4 single - Sub-4 single, in fact even sub-3:45. It was enough to get me a sub-4 mean as well 
2x2: sub-7 average, sub-5 single - Sub-4 single DD And two sub-6 averages yay!
Megaminx: sub-4 average - Sub-3 single, no average tho :?
4x4: sub-1 average, sub-55 single - SOO close to a sub-1 average (1:00.78) and I got a 53, 54 and 56 over two rounds  
3BLD: 3 successes, sub-3 single - No sub-3 single, but I did get 2/2 attempts (I didn't have enough time for another unless it was sub-2 xD)

Overall, a very good competition. Clock was a giant failure, but other than that then I can't complain, especially now I have a 100% BLD success rate 



Mollerz said:


> Your scorecard looks like this:
> 
> Extra, 18.97, 19.65, DNF, Extra, 16.47, DNF.
> 
> So yeah...



huehuehue those timers were really playing up in the morning.
Is there no chance of getting the 16 changed to an 18?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 3, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Goals:
> 2x2 - sub 3 single
> 3x3 - sub 14 average
> 4x4 - sub 50 average
> ...


2x2 - no. 3.00 single so pretty close I guess
3x3 - no. 14.21 average, not too pleased with this but at least it was a PB
4x4 - no. tbf I had DP in pretty much every solve
5x5 - no, but close enough. Plus I got a pretty fast single
6x6 - Yes, 3:02 single
7x7 - no, 7x7 wasn't great. I blame it being first thing in the morning.
Skewb - Yes (just)
Clock - no, but it's always great to deny CHJ of his podium by 0.01 
MBLD - no, but I really should have got all 5 cubes, (accidentally swapped 2nd and 3rd cube during execution).

I really should have got all of these goals... but I'm still happy with my results overall 
<3 Ollie


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/alexander-lau-wins-harrow-spring-2015

Beep Boop


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, my official Pyraminx ranking is higher than my Skewb o_0


----------



## Myachii (Mar 3, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Wow, my official Pyraminx ranking is higher than my Skewb o_0


GG [emoji14]

And I'm glad I'm in the top 20 in the country for 6x6 single + mean


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2015)

DYK:

Jonas got his passport stolen just before going to the airport.
1 hour after scheduled departure for our flight to UK we were still missing: Pilot, cabin crew and fuel... But hey!! We had the airplane ready, that counts, right?
Kirstine was picking us up from the train station in UK with Ollie 
I didn't know that she would be there
Ollie's room is so tiny :3
I didn't practise Pyraminx
I swear I didn't... no really, I really didn't
human eggs :3
No seriously, I really didn't practise Pyraminx...
According to Oliver's DYK I didn't break Skewb NR 
Daniel is fast at pyraminx!
Apparently Robert Yau is faster.
13.39+2, 13.48, 13.48, 13.38+2, 13.24, I don't even care that it was slow and +2's, that consistency! :O
Ohh yeah, easy pyra scrambles = good averages


----------



## Myachii (Mar 4, 2015)

Carrot said:


> DYK:
> 
> Jonas got his passport stolen just before going to the airport.
> 1 hour after scheduled departure for our flight to UK we were still missing: Pilot, cabin crew and fuel... But hey!! We had the airplane ready, that counts, right?
> ...



I was definitely surprised to see you there. I didn't even know you were coming until I judged one of your 4x4 solves xD


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

DYK:


I'm probably forgetting a lot of stuff I want to put on here because it's been a week?
This is my first DYK with question marks?
When I received my unique schedule, I said "Oh that's what Daniel was doing..."?
He should add something that checks if the number is 1, and changes it to singular ("1 DNSs")?
I signed up for Clock, I have no Clock?
I can't stand up a Clock?
Seriously. I can't.
Can you reset the pins?
I can stand up Conor's 2x2 though?
I signed up for Skewb, I suck at Skewb?
Although I can actually solve it now, unlike Oxford?
Judging 6x6 is confusing?
I did surprisingly well in 2x2?
I need to learn CLL though?
My sandwich is WCA approved?
I really failed at 4x4? 
I got an internal piece come out on the first solve, then the whole thing exploded on the second solve?
I probably wouldn't meet cutoff anyway?
I thought I was averaging 3-4 mins on Megaminx?
I ended up getting a 2:30 and a 2:40?
But I still didn't meet cutoff? 
I was really bad at 2x2 round 2?
I tried learning Pyra keyhole before the second day?
I went with LBL anyway?
I got a PLL skip on 3x3, giving me a PB single 5 seconds?
Chris Mills also got a 17.00 PB single, meaning it was the same time at the same comp in the same round? Not the same scramble though. 
Like Oxford, my PB average is now faster than my old PB single?
I need to practice a lot for this to happen at Guildford?
I got my overall 5x5 PB?
Still nowhere near cutoff though?
Even though the cutoff for OH was increased, I didn't think I'd get it?
I did?
But my average was still over cutoff?
I did pretty well in Pyra round 2, getting an average almost as fast as my first round single?
3BLD is hard to judge when you don't know who some of the competitors are?
I really sucked at OH round 2?
I almost got 2 DNFs from touching the cube with my other hand?
I can't really remember anything else?
I almost +2ed one of Ollie's solves because I misread the regs?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 7, 2015)

i dont know if ollie still reads this thread but if he does did you get my email with my adress to send my pyra because you didnt reply
if not i will email again just tell me


----------

